# Cookie's Bath Time



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yesterday i tried to give the birds a bath and, for a nice change, Cookie was the only one really interested. 






I also got some photos of her splashing around!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

thats so funny


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that i know that is normal behavior when bieng sprayed i can rest easy 

My one white face male does that when i spray them he's the only one who does it though the rest run away from it LOL


Too cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love when they put there wings up and get right into it, Ollie does that as well Georgie usually runs away  its funny how Bailee and Gracie are just looking on at Cookie ...hehe they don't know what there missing


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I looove seeing them bathing! It's the cutest thing ever! She looks adorable! I ussually take them in the shower with me or give them a little bowl. I'm going to give spraying a chance and see how they like/hate it...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

so cute  She is so funny rolling around


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> its funny how Bailee and Gracie are just looking on at Cookie


I found it funny how Bails was sitting on the spray bottle cheeping.  It was like he was helping me with bath time.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

haha Bailee looks so funny he,s such a good helper.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I found it funny how Bails was sitting on the spray bottle cheeping.  It was like he was helping me with bath time.


That is so cute


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Very cute. I just love her



>


 Anyone else but me notice on her wing, those look like a **** of a bunch of new flights comming in, in the pinnie stage


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Anyone else but me notice on her wing, those look like a **** of a bunch of new flights comming in, in the pinnie stage


Yes, there's 6 new flights coming in, all in a row. She had a night fright a couple of weeks ago and lost heaps, so they're all coming in together.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohh that looks sooo painful. Poor gal. Hugs has two new ones comming in, one on each wing. And i thought that was bad


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Cookie is adorable!
Aww Bailee is such a good helper. teehee.


----------

